# Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Nun wurde von AMD bestätigt, dass mit dem Catalyst 10.9 TRIM unterstützt wird. Auf Anfrage eines Forum-Users antwortete AMD:



> _*TECH.SUPPORT@AMD.COM
> 
> Serviceanfrage- und Antwortsverlauf:
> 
> ...


Dies wird wohl viele SSD besitzer freuen, denn einige Benchmarks haben schon eine verbesserte Leistung im Vergleich zum MSAHCI (Windows-Standardtreiber) gezeigt.

Quelle: Trim ANTWORT von AMD Direkt! - ForumBase


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs CCC 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Seid wann unterstützen Grafiktreiber den SATA Laufwerke !?

Mach mal das CCC weg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Was das gab es schon beim 10.9 `?
Da stimmt doch gerade irrgenwas nicht...AMd hätte doch eine rissen wirble darum gemacht !


----------



## zcei (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Das ist der AHCI Treiber und nicht der Catalyst, oder?


----------



## chiller93 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Ja, der Catalyst hat mit dem AHCI Treiber nix zu tun! Der TE sollte das schnellst möglich ändern


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Sobald man aber den Chipsatztreiber (Catalyst 10.9) installiert, hat man den AMDAHCI Treiber automatisch. Man kann auch nur den AHCI Treiber herunterladen.

@CrimsoN 2.0

Ja das hätte AMD mal tun sollen  Leider haben sie es nicht getan, warum auch immer...


----------



## cyco99 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was das gab es schon beim 10.9 `?
> Da stimmt doch gerade irrgenwas nicht...AMd hätte doch eine rissen wirble darum gemacht !


Deutsches Sprach - schweres Sprach!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



cyco99 schrieb:


> Deutsches Sprach - schweres Sprach!


 
Dann scheint lesen nicht gerade deine Stärke zu sein. Siehe seine Signatur 

_



			Sry für meine Rechtschreibung/Grammatik habe leider LRS

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



zcei schrieb:


> Das ist der AHCI Treiber und nicht der Catalyst, oder?






chiller93 schrieb:


> Ja, der Catalyst hat mit dem AHCI Treiber nix zu tun! Der TE sollte das schnellst möglich ändern



Ihr beide liegt definitiv falsch! Das Catalyst-Teiberpaket beherbergt sowohl Grafiktreiber, wie auch IDE-, RAID,  AHCI-, Southbridge-, Northbridge-, USB-Filter-, HDMI-Sound-Treiber usw.. Ich nutze schon seid Jahren den AHCI-Treiber von AMD, in Verbindung mit RAID-Expert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Eiche (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

nur doof das wir schon 10.11 bald darausen haben


----------



## RedBrain (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Ich kann es bestätigen, habe AMD Catalyst 10.10 Southbridge-Treiber on Board. TRIM-Support von meine OCZ Vertex 2 120 GiB in CrystalDisk wird richtig angezeigt. Auch in Windows CMD* ist wirklich aktiviert.


*Befehl befindet Ihr euch in speziellen SSD-Thread.


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



zeffer schrieb:


> nur doof das wir schon 10.11 bald darausen haben



Die Treiber werden nur aktualisiert, wenn es nötig wird und nicht im regulären monatlich erscheinenden Grafiktreiber-Zyklus AMDs. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Eiche (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Die Treiber werden nur aktualisiert, wenn es nötig wird und nicht im regulären monatlich erscheinenden Grafiktreiber-Zyklus AMDs.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


ich weiß  ändert aber nix daran
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/integrated_win7-64.aspx#3


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich weiß  ändert aber nix daran
> ATI Radeon? Video Card Drivers



Was willst Du mir damit sagen  ?
In der Überschrift der User-News steht doch auch "*Ab* AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird Trim unterstützt".

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Nasenbaer (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich weiß  ändert aber nix daran
> ATI Radeon? Video Card Drivers


Außerdem hat der AHCI-Treiber weiterhin Version 10.9. Man sollte sich die Seite, die man verlinkt, auch mal durchlesen.


----------



## HawkEy3 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit sagen  ?
> In der Überschrift der User-News steht doch auch "*Ab* AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird Trim unterstützt".


Das wundert mich ja,  seit dem 10.9  wird Trim unterstützt und das sagen sie jetzt 2 Monate später??
Warum nicht im September als neue News?


----------



## Explosiv (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich ja,  seit dem 10.9  wird Trim unterstützt und das sagen sie jetzt 2 Monate später??
> Warum nicht im September als neue News?



Viell. hielt man es einfach nicht für nötig .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Vhailor (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Ich steh grade voll aufm Schlauch. Kann mir mal wer sagen was das bringen soll ?!?


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Falls du eine SSD hast ist TRIM eine wichtige Funktion. Informationen zu TRIM bekommst du HIER.

Falls du keine SSD besitzt, ist TRIM für dich nicht wichtig


----------



## falkboett (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Hallo,

jetzt wären Vergleichswerte zw. MSAHCI und dem AMD-Treiber interessant. Vielleicht kann ja hier einer damit dienen.

MfG


----------



## Dragonangel (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

soll das heißen das mann jetzt kein Windows 7 zwangsläufig mer brauch um zu verhindern das die Festplatte zumüllt ?


----------



## Namaker (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Own3r schrieb:


> Falls du eine SSD hast ist TRIM eine wichtige Funktion.


TRIM ist seit den Modellen, die seit 2010 erschienen sind, ziemlich unwichtig geworden.


----------



## Sauerland (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

@ Namaker

Wieso ist Trim eine ziemlich unwichtige Funktion.

Ist es nicht so, dass alle neueren SSD´s inzwischen die Trim Funktion unterstützen, was ja anfänglich nicht der Fall war.

Demzufolge ist es gerade wichtig, wenn diese Funktion seitens des Betriebssystems Unterstützung findet. 

Sofern man nun Besitzer z.B. von Vista ist, erhält man nicht die selbe Unterstützung für SSD´s wie z.B. bei Windows 7 wo ja der Trim-Befehl Unterstützung findet.

Da AMD dieses nun im AHCI-Treiber implantiert hat, kann man nun auch mit Vista voll auf SSD´s bauen.


Gruß


----------



## Vhailor (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Own3r schrieb:


> Falls du eine SSD hast ist TRIM eine wichtige Funktion.



Schon klar . Ne SSD habe ich - sogar ne vernünftige, die vom Start weg Trim unterstützt (ja, das sollte ne Ohrfeige für Intel gewesen sein  )

Mich verwirrte nur total, dass AMD den Support dafür nachliefert - und so ganz auf die Kette kriege ich das immer noch nich.


----------



## DaStash (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich steh grade voll aufm Schlauch. Kann mir mal wer sagen was das bringen soll ?!?


Jop, habe ich mir auch gedacht. Sollte man eigentlich auch bei der User-News gleich mit reinschreiben. Kann ja schliesslich nicht jeder wissen! 

MfG


----------



## Namaker (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Wieso ist Trim eine ziemlich unwichtige Funktion.


Weil die interne Garbage Collection ausgereift genug ist, sodass kein Performanceverlust entsteht.


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Ich hab ein Board mit dem x58 Chipsatz. Der Treiber für SATA usw. kommt doch von Intel, ist doch schließlich deren Chipsatz?!? 
Was hat denn jetzt der Treiber für meine 5870 AMD Grafikkarte mit meinem Intel (Konkurrenz) Chipsatz zu tun oO


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

Mit deiner Grafikkarte hat der Treiber für den Chipsatz nichts zu tun.  

Der Catalyst 10.9 bzw. der AMDAHCI-Treiber sind nur für Mainboards mit AMD-Sockel.


----------



## Eiche (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ab AMDs Catalyst 10.9 wird TRIM unterstützt*

wie gesagt 10.11 
ATI Radeon? Video Card Drivers


----------

